

CDN performance: Downloading jQuery from Google, Microsoft, and Edgecast CDNs - hamstersoup
http://royal.pingdom.com/2010/05/11/cdn-performance-downloading-jquery-from-google-microsoft-and-edgecast-cdns

======
PanMan
While interesting (and different results than I expected), I would say uptime
here is even more important than access times: I'd rather have all my visitors
wait 0.04 sec more, than a small percentage not having the page work at all.
Another issue off course is that the files will be cached if your users have
visited a site that uses the same CDN. I would guess that the Google CDN is
most widespread, and a local cache hit is always faster than a CDN.

~~~
jdbeast00
also dont forget the saved dns lookup if the user has recently hit any file
from the same host

------
dedward
Curious - considering that these companies pay for this content and bandwidth
- are they actually offerring it up for public use, or is this just leeching
off them?

The speed benefit is probably non-existant for something small like jquery -
some simple far-future expires headers and proper cache management and site
engineering will take care of that.

Further - including scripts from foreign sources in your pages also means you
are trusting them to be secure - if that script is compromised, every site
using it could be hijacked.

~~~
chime
I know Google offers it for free: <http://code.google.com/apis/ajaxlibs/>

~~~
altano
Microsoft too:

[http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2009/09/15/announcing...](http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2009/09/15/announcing-
the-microsoft-ajax-cdn.aspx)

<http://www.asp.net/ajaxlibrary/cdn.ashx>

